# Need help. Having trouble relocating two feral pigeons.



## Capt.Drydock

We found two baby feral pigeons that were pushed from the nest by kids in ball park. We took them home and hand raised the birds. They have had the free run of the property all summer. We took them 12 miles away and tried to release them into a established flock in a safe location. When we returned home they were sitting on the garage roof waiting for us. Looking for helpful suggestions on what we should be doing for the prose's of relocating into the wild flock.Is there a pigeon rehabber in the Rochester,New York area? Thanks for any help rendered. Capt.

I should add that we suspect that they are flying around a mile into town. They brought a third pigeon home for half a day. The third bird did not stay or return.


----------



## Reti

I don't know if there are any pigeon rehabbers in Rochester.
You can check it out at

http://www.pigeon.com/prd.htm

I would let the two hang out around your house, my guess is eventually they will venture further once they are comfortable and will join the flock at some point.
Are you still giving them food and water?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping these two youngsters. They must be really happy pigeons and want to live with you.

You obviously have taken very good care of the two. When you let them have "the run" of the place, they got very familiar with the area you live, and took mental pictures of the location and areas surrounding, North, South, East, and West, that is called "routing". Consequently that is why they returned to you when you released them 12 miles away, they learned how to find your house from different locations. You have some very smart little ferals with the 'homing" instinct and have homed them to your place. You also have a natural "instinct" or gift, mind you, for homing pigeons. 

You may want to get hold of someone who can help you retrain them to a new area, try locating a rehabber from these two sites.

www.wildlifecare.org/list.html

and...

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm


----------



## pdpbison

Hi CaptDrydock,


They will likely matriculate into the wild folds as they grow older and elect mates or make feral pals or as may be.

For now they are still useing the 'Base Camp' of their de-facto 'nest' area from which to come and go.

If you feed them there on the ground, they will be less likely to fly off in search of food, which of course will limit their occasions of social interactions with others doing likewise.


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Capt.Drydock

Yes we still feed them adult pigeon food and fresh water. They circle and follow us around the property. I realize they have imprinted on us. They are very sociable. What you are suggesting is we stop feeding them and they will find a flock?


----------



## pdpbison

Hi CaptainDrydock, 

Well...

Normally they do this with their Biological parents and or if food is near what their nest had been...

They are expecting you to show them places to graze, and you are merely walking or something and so no 'showing' them is happenning.

If you could walk to where other or feral flocks graze, that would be good, as yours then will maybe follow as you indicate they are, and, have something to result from it!

They have not 'imprinted' on you so much as they are accepting a situation and it's amenities...and, having the normal expectations of guidance they would usually recieve once they have learned to fly and follow.

If no food was being offered so near, and, you as their surrogate parents - if you had raised them from Babys - your job would be to show them various areas where food could be found, and, in time then, they would seperate from you in their foragings, and make their own way in the world.

With your situation, since the food is so near, they in effect, likely, have no reason to leave! Or, when they do leave, they are following you as if to find some new places to graze or forrage which they expect you to show them.

Ideally, feeding a feral flock near to one's home allows young Birds we release to join that flock, and, once grown up enough, they will tend to seperate from us and join the flock, even as they would seperate from their biological parents and make their own way at some point in their maturation. Usually they benifit from our staying with them in their several initial and successive forays to socialize with the feral others.

With no feral flock grazeing and foraging daily at your home, yours have no one to fly off with for other grazeings, or to show them new things and places.

So...if you do know of a feral flock foraging and grazing somewhere, maybe lead, or take your Birds there to them, and let them go.

You might have to repeat this a few times...since they might fly back to your home a few times more.

So, I would think to do that, and to feed them gradually less and less or not at all even, and try taking them to a feral flock and see if they will join them.

Maybe, actually, cease feeding them there at home completely, and, instead, start feeding the feral flock you will release them to...and if need be, take them there as often as need be for them to get the idea...

Like that...

Good luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Capt.Drydock

Thanks for all the helpful advise. I'm going and try and release them again tomorrow. It's a beautiful place,lots of pigeons,food,water. People like to feed them there,along with the ducks.It's a quiet spot along the tow path of the Barge Canal. Same spot they were released at last time. I think I will time them this trip.


----------



## pdpbison

Give it a whirl!

They might beat you back, or...they might stay awhile...

Lol...

But sooner or later, they will matriculate...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking

Capt.Drydock said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advise. I'm going and try and release them again tomorrow. It's a beautiful place,lots of pigeons,food,water. People like to feed them there,along with the ducks.It's a quiet spot along the tow path of the Barge Canal. Same spot they were released at last time. I think I will time them this trip.


Sounds like a great place! If they do beat you back, you will have successfully sent them out on a training "toss." 

Good luck to you, I do hope they do eventually adapt with the flock.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

Their back. I think they enjoy this Ride and Fly routine.


----------



## Skyeking

Did they beat you back to the house again this time?


----------



## Capt.Drydock

I have named them Bert and Ernie. No I was back when Bert arrived,then Ernie reappeared around 30 minutes later. Weather is starting to change. Nights are getting colder. Looks like I better make them a makeshift loft in the barn. Wonder if they will use it?


----------



## phyll

Tnank you for caring about these pigeons, & wanting to provide them with a safe & sheltered area.
They have chosen to remain on your property (for now), so please continue to assist them.
God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## Capt.Drydock

We really enjoy them. If I could only stop them from roosting on the casement windows and skylights. They are messy.


----------



## Skyeking

They return because you have taken such good care of them, build them a little coop to stay in, so they have their own place to poop, and you can enjoy them more.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

I have had a converted rabbit hutch that they use for their food and water. They prefer to use my windows to roost on all night and parts of the day. I wouldn't mind them at all if they would stay in the hutch or the barn.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*Update on Bert and Ernie.*

I had a 16'x20' caged in area in one of the barns that I have given to Bert and Ernie. I open one of the barn doors, and one window in the AM. Then I open the cage door and let them out for the day. They come and go as the please all day,then at around 4pm they return to the cage and I shut the doors and window and they feed and roost for the night.Weather permitting.


----------



## Skyeking

Sounds like Bert & Ernie have adapted to the new version of "room and board", but still have the freedom they desire. 

Hope they stay safe on their excursions outside, and hope they give you many years of enjoyment. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## dnrslucky1

I bet Bert and Ernie are very happy right now! Thanks to you! Good Luck, Wishing you many happy years with Bert and Ernie!

Denise


----------



## phyll

Thanks for the update. You have worked things out very nicely for Bert & Ernie.
They have food & a safe roosting area, while continuing to come & go as they please.
What more could a pigeon want?
Thank you for your kindness.

Phyll


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Capt.Drydock,



Sorry I missed your thread here for a while.


Well, this sounds like a happy home for them indeed!

If either of them are male, in time he will likely bring home a mate and make a nest with her there in your Barn...and, you might just have some little peepers...!

Very nice... 


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*Bert's bill*

I see that the top half of Bert's bill is over growing his bottom half of his bill and curling over the bottom. Should I be trimming it for him? Thanks for any help,Capt.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2766&stc=1&d=1141571622


----------



## Reti

He is a very beautiful bird.
Do not trim the beak, the tip of the beak has veins and nerves and it can be very painful when trimming too much, besides it can bleed. All you can trim is a tiny bit, but he his overgrowth is too long and he needs more than that.
A vet could do this under anesthesia.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks for looking out for Berts best interest, what a beautfiul bird!


Is it possible to get him an exam and have some blood work done and fecal?


----------



## Nooti

If you file the beak down instead of trimming it will not bleed like a stuck pig!


----------



## feralpigeon

Yes, like a stuck pig, lol. You could try an emory board, but it is likely that you will not be able to correct this amount of a crook in the beak on your own. He's a handsome pij, love his stance. He reminds me of a bigger version of Beaksley.
An extra deep bowl for his seeds may help him to eat better, although he looks quite robust as it is. Thanks for giving these guys a stable home.

fp


----------



## Victor

When I saw the picture, I asked my self "What is Beaksley doing there?" But it's his brother Bert? Could he be part seagull? No, wait, it can't be his brother. Capt Ron saved him from the California bay, Capt Drydock is from up-state NY. I bet the bites hurt. I better put an emery board on my next shopping list.

fp~ Did he handle it well when you last trimmed it down a bit?


----------



## pittsburgh24

aw...poor little babies are confused. I found out that once we raise them, we have to continue to care from them, because they are no longer "wild." I had the same thing happen, the poor little guy hung around the our rehab center, so I took him home and he's my most affectionate pet. The babies that the rehab center raised, once they released them, I only saw them once or twice after that, I really don't think they no how to make it in the wild after being raised by humans.


----------



## pittsburgh24

sorry, did see the original date of the post. I'm glad the babies have a home!


----------



## Capt.Drydock

Trimmed Bert's bill with no problems. Used a drummel tool. No blood or fuss. Was able to trim back to normal. Thanks for the help, Capt.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

Can any one tell by looking at the birds head or size if Bert is a male or female? See photo above.


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Capt.Drydock said:



Trimmed Bert's bill with no problems. Used a drummel tool. No blood or fuss. Was able to trim back to normal. Thanks for the help, Capt.

Click to expand...

*WAY TO GO, Cap'n!!! That's really great!


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Capt.Drydock said:



Can any one tell by looking at the birds head or size if Bert is a male or female? See photo above.

Click to expand...

*I'm sure others will be along with their comments. 

However, I have heard that if a male has a mirror and begins to attack or coo or other aggressive behavior, you have a male.

You could also introduce "him/her" to a proven hen and see what happens. Also, hens tend to be quieter than cocks. Males strut, spread their tail feathers and do, what I call the pigeon "chortle." But sometimes, even females can exhibit some "male" behavior.

There is really only one SURE way to know: as far as I know, MALES DO NOT LAY EGGS...


----------



## Victor

*sex of a pigeon?*

Hello Capt.Drydock~ The mirror test that Mr.Squeaks suggested usually helps in determing the sex of the pigeon. Customarily the male is more responsive to the other "pigeon" in the miror, will flare up, and some will even peck and ram the mirror. The females are more passive and won't loose their minds like the boys do!

Here is a link that you will find interesting that talks more in detail about determining the sex of a pigeon. I hope you find it useful :

http://ww.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5146


----------



## Victor

Oh By the way Captain, I re-evaluated your picture...I believe her to be a Berta!


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Victor said:



Oh By the way Captain, I re-evaluated your picture...I believe her to be a Berta!

Click to expand...

*Mmmm, looked like "Bert" to me, Victor...wanna bet???


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Mmmm, looked like "Bert" to me, Victor...wanna bet???


I vote for "Bert" also.............


----------



## mr squeaks

*Oh Boy!*

Here we go again! 2 - 1 Victor... 

WINNERS get BRAGGING RIGHTS!! 

Capt. Drydock, you MUST let us know as soon as YOU know!


----------



## Victor

THE CONTOUR OF THE HAD TELLS IT ALL. 

It is a Berta..._trust_ me


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Victor said:



THE CONTOUR OF THE HAD TELLS IT ALL. 

It is a Berta...trust me

Click to expand...

*Trust you?? Trust you??? AGAIN??? Uh - nice try...I'll wait... 

*Capt. Drydock, did you try the mirror??*

IF you are correct, Victor, I will personally give you a BIG apology!  AND, THEN, maybe, I'll try a little trust in the future...


----------



## Victor

pssst...hey Cap'n are you there? Read your private message.


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Victor said:



pssst...hey Cap'n are you there? Read your private message.

Click to expand...

*Darn, Victor, JUST when I thought I MIGHT be able to trust you...*sigh* And, your family is sooooo nice and you seemed sooo nice - a mite tricky - but nice...can't even trust the nice guys... for shame, Victor, taking advantage of an older person!


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> for shame, Victor, taking advantage of an older person!


Ummmm .. Shi .. I don't see your age posted, so how do we know you are an older person .. or perhaps you were referring to someone else  I think I am one of the "olderest" of persons on the board these days  

Terry


----------



## Victor

Ummmmm....very good point Terry!

Now,Shi, talk about trust, huh? Now who should trust who now!?


----------



## mr squeaks

*


TAWhatley said:



Ummmm .. Shi .. I don't see your age posted, so how do we know you are an older person .. or perhaps you were referring to someone else  I think I am one of the "olderest" of persons on the board these days  

Terry

Click to expand...

*Oh, I AM (well chronologically, that is). Got 'cha beat by 10 years!  I'm also on "permanent vacation" 'cause I can get FULL SS...LOVE EVERY MINUTE! So many bargains, so little time!

I have never felt comfortable in my "peer" group. Always felt like a "kid" at a grown-up party! Maybe THAT's why all my friends are 10-20 years my junior! Just haven't caught up with myself, I guess. Never intend to either!  

Never posted my birth year in the Public Profile because it does not compute with "me." My family has been blessed with young looking genes and my daughter, who is mid 40s, STILL gets carded!


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> Never posted my birth year in the Public Profile because it does not compute with "me." My family has been blessed with young looking genes and my daughter, who is mid 40s, STILL gets carded!


Hi Shi,

I was just funnin you. By your posts, I would have guessed you to be in your 40-50 decade  You go girl!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

*


TAWhatley said:



Hi Shi,

I was just funnin you. By your posts, I would have guessed you to be in your 40-50 decade  You go girl!

Terry

Click to expand...

*Many thanks! Actually, Maggie (Lady Tarheel) and I are the same age - she posts hers. There are times I think we could be related - we seem to think very much alike...must be an era thing...besides, now, no one can say I'm not out in the open... 

I bet Mr. Victor wasn't "funnin'"...


----------



## Victor

Hi all~ I was just "funnin" about being able to determine the sex of Bert because "of the contour of its head", actually the contour, the shape of the head has nothing to do with the sex of the pigeon. 

There is a "clinical" way of checking underneath to determine the sex. We all know that a _fairly_ reliable method is the "mirror test" method, and "boys will be boys" actions are usually displayed with the males. 

Captain Drydock told me that he will let us know soon by the way.


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Hi all~ I was just "funnin" about being able to determine the sex of Bert because "of the contour of its head", actually the contour, the shape of the head has nothing to do with the sex of the pigeon.
> 
> There is a "clinical" way of checking underneath to determine the sex. We all know that a _fairly_ reliable method is the "mirror test" method, and "boys will be boys" actions are usually displayed with the males.
> 
> Captain Drydock told me that he will let us know soon by the way.


I say, Victor, you are certainly a MASTER of wiggling your way out! Very well done. And you are so nice about it too!  

When I first showed Squeaks to Dennis, the man who raced homing pigeons in my area of the Valley, he compared his legs and said I had a male! I had a "feeling" he was a male but had nothing to base it on.


----------



## Maggie-NC

mr squeaks said:


> Many thanks! Actually, Maggie (Lady Tarheel) and I are the same age - she posts hers. There are times I think we could be related - we seem to think very much alike...must be an era thing...besides, now, no one can say I'm not out in the open...
> 
> I bet Mr. Victor wasn't "funnin'"...



Shi, haven't been carded in a loooong time but when I was about 38 or so we came back from an all day fishing trip and I got selected to get the beer. Stopped at a little conv. store and they carded me then. Boy, was I sooo happy. Made my day. Don't drink beer anymore or fish either for that matter. Ah, the good old days (with more to come).

Maggie


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*News Flash!*

I introduced Bert to a mirror this morning. SHE didn't want anything to do with it. Bert would stand three feet away and examine the mirror, she acted afraid of it. Suspicions confirmed? Will she return home one day with a boy friend,or will she stay with the male? Capt.


----------



## Skyeking

Capt.Drydock said:


> I introduced Bert to a mirror this morning. SHE didn't want anything to do with it. Bert would stand three feet away and examine the mirror, she acted afraid of it. Suspicions confirmed? Will she return home one day with a boy friend,or will she stay with the male? Capt.


If Ernie is a male, she may stay with him.
Have you noticed any kind of interaction between the two?

If the two don't get along, it is very possible she may bring a "boyfriend" back to her home, to eat and such, but it is usually the male that picks out the nesting sight.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

Bert didn't get along with Ernie very well after they both matured. Ernie use to fly into town and hang with the flock on the town hall roof. We believe he finally stayed with that flock. Capt.


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, Capt. D., many thanks for the update! Are you going to re-name to Berta???

AND, even tho we have no CONCLUSIVE proof (e.g. laying an egg), I am:

HEREBY APOLOGIZING TO VICTOR. HE WAS CORRECT* AND I WAS NOT !!!

*lucky guess...


----------



## Victor

Hi Shi~ I will gladly accept your apology. That is soooo nice of you. 
I told you so!


----------



## Capt.Drydock

If any thing new develops like a mate or an egg,I'll post it... Regards, Capt.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

Bert has been out visiting wild flocks in the area on the nice days. When she is gone all day, she returns around 4pm. Find her sitting on her roost in the barn. She is very affectionate.


----------



## george simon

*Strange*



Trees Gray said:


> If Ernie is a male, she may stay with him.
> Have you noticed any kind of interaction between the two?
> 
> If the two don't get along, it is very possible she may bring a "boyfriend" back to her home, to eat and such, but it is usually the male that picks out the nesting sight.


Most females i know spend a lot of time in front of the mirror GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Skyeking

george simon said:


> Most females i know spend a lot of time in front of the mirror GEORGE SIMON



LOL...good one, George!


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*Bert returns*

Bert left for two months this summer. Then he returned for lunch every day for a week. Now he is bringing a girl friend with him. They have lunch and just hang out for most of the day. They leave around five in the late afternoon. Weather permitting they will return tomorrow. I guess Bert is a Bert,and not a Beret. Regards,Capt.


----------



## george simon

*next step*

HI CAPT,Well it woun't be long and BERT will be bring his family for lunch. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking

Well....since BERT seems to be a BERT then HE will pick out a nesting place, so perhaps he is checking his past residence (your place) to build a NEST for their future family  

Just a thought.....


----------



## Garye

I had a feeling Bert was a male. He has a lot of irridescent feathers around the neck. Male animals are usually prettier than females.

Wish I had betted about Bert's sex earlier - I could have made some money off of you guys!!!

I'm so glad they have a place to stay near your home. You took good care of them and they obviously like you a lot.


----------



## mr squeaks

WHAT???? BERT IS A MALE AFTER ALL???


Ohhhh HO HO, VICTOR!! I'm retracting my apology, so there! "Gut" feelings will out!


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*Bert is amazing!*

I was out bush hogging the fields last week. Bert gave me a low fly by and circled once around me, just to let me know he was here. Capt.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*Back for the winter*

Bert has moved himself back in the barn for the winter. He hasn't left the barn in four days. He has been eating good. We had two cold nights with mixed snow.The days were wet and cold. He was back the next day and hasn't left. He coos to me when I go out to visit him.I guess he knows he has a home here when he needs it. Capt.


----------



## mr squeaks

HI and WELCOME BACK!

THANKS SOOOO MUCH FOR THE UPDATE!!

A HEALTHY and HAPPY WINTER TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hey Capt.,

Good to see you again!

Thanks for the nice update on Bert...glad to hear he's doing well and has decided to "winter' with you.

Linda


----------



## Reti

That is so good to know he has a warm place to spend the winter and plenty of food.
Does he have mate?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad to hear Bert has returned to his home turf. He is smart enough to know where the food is good and where it is warm. His survival instinct & homing skills serve him well.  

We hope you had a wonderful birthday! 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*Burt spent the winter.*

Burt Update:

Burt spent the winter in his barn.He has plenty of room to fly around. He decided to take off and visit his old gang around the third week in March. We had a cold snap move in for a few days and Burt moved in with it. He's off again on another adventure now. He usually will stop in for some food and fresh water every few day. Only stays for around twenty minutes and a short conversation and off he goes. He is truly a good friend. Regards, Capt


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Capt Drydock - great to hear from you and get an update on Burt. It is truly wonderful when one you have cared for continues to visit. He has the best of both worlds - being free and getting great handouts and a nice place to winter.

Many thanks for this update.


----------



## Reti

That is a wonderful update. He is a smart little guy.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Capt.Drydock,

How nice of Burt to share his adventures with you. It sounds like he is doing well and has a wonderful life.

Thank you for accomodating him and for the update.


----------



## Capt.Drydock

*Burt Update*

Hello Again:Burt has been stopping for a free meal every day.Some days he's here three times. I was on the computer last week when he landed on the porch roof and started taping on the window. He got my attention,as his food dish was empty.He constantly amazes me. He flew in this morning with two very young pigeons with him. I must assume they are his kids.Showing them where to get a free meal. Burt was completely at ease. His two kids were very skittish. I know they'll never be as friendly as Burt,if they do stop back again. Regards every one, Capt.


----------



## Skyeking

*Burt is a dad?*

What a wonderful update, I'm glad to hear Burt is bringing the kids "home" with him. 

He is teaching them the finer things in life, and where to get a good meal...when needed. What a great dad!

Congratulations Burt!


----------



## mr squeaks

Hey, Capt.!

Good to hear from you again AND your wonderful update!!

Looks like Bert is not only ONE SMART BIRD, but a BUSY one too!! He sure knows where and when to bring "family!"

Keep us posted and

HUGS and SCRITCHES to BERT and ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## phyll

Thanks for the update.
It's cool that Burt brought his kids to meet you.
May you be blessed for continuing to provide a meal & safe haven for God's creatures.

Phyll


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Capt. Drydock 

Thanks for the update. Burt is bringing his babies to show them off to "grandpa".


----------

